# American Scott Tucker Suiting up in Audi R10 TDI for Le Mans 24 Hours



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Level 5 Motorsports’ Scott Tucker took his first step in the biggest odyssey of his motorsport career this week behind the wheel of endurance racing’s most successful technological marvel. The owner/driver of Level 5’s LMP Challenge entry in the American Le Mans Series presented by Tequila Patrón drove an Audi R10 TDI for the first time this week at the Paul Ricard test track in France, 14 days before piloting the same car for Kolles at the Le Mans 24 Hours. 

Once the 24 Hours begins, Tucker will be the first American to drive the R10 TDI – a three-time winner at Le Mans in the hands of Audi Sport. He will drive at Le Mans with Christijan Albers and Manuel Rodrigues. Needless to say, the Audi is a bit of an advancement from the ORECA FLM09 that Tucker drives in the American Le Mans Series. 

* Full Story *


----------

